

Cost to store all US phonecalls made in a year in cloud storage - dhx
http://blog.archive.org/2013/06/15/cost-to-store-all-us-phonecalls-made-in-a-year-in-cloud-storage-so-it-could-be-datamined/

======
mtgx
Jacob Appelbaum said since last year that it only costs smaller countries like
$10 million a year to collect everyone's data, in his Not My Department
speech:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mnuofn_DXw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mnuofn_DXw)

